# CMD Alternative gesucht



## moloch (17. Aug 2010)

Hallo,
ich arbeite mit Windows 7. Ich nutze täglich die cmd.exe um z. B. Maven Build Befehle auszuführen. Jetzt ist es sehr nervig jeden Tag die gleichen Befehle einzutippen, weil leider merkt sich die cmd.exe von windows da nichts, so wie die von Linux z. B. Hab dann mal die PowerCMD versucht. War schon besser aber erstmal nur Trial Version. 

Hat jemand von euch einen Tip für ein nützliches Tool was die cmd ablöst und so einfache Dinge wie eingegebene Befehle von gestern und den letzten Pfad wo man stand merkt (freeware)?

beste Grüße


----------



## bygones (17. Aug 2010)

Cygwin Information and Installation


----------



## moloch (18. Aug 2010)

hallo, also ich möchte nichts von linux simulieren.. ich möchte einfach nur eine etwas bessere cmd.exe haben als die die von windows 7 mitgeliefert wird, damit ich z. b. nicht jeden tag meine befehle neu eingeben muss.

hat da niemand eine alternative?


----------



## bygones (18. Aug 2010)

befehle als bashskripte serialisieren ?


----------



## Sonecc (18. Aug 2010)

Console | Download Console software for free at SourceForge.net

Ganze 5 Sekunden suchen, brachte dieses Ergebnis, speichert zwar keine alten eingaben, dafür können häufig genutzte auf hotkeys gesetzt werden (laut beschreibung)


----------



## Geeeee (18. Aug 2010)

Anstatt eines CMD Ersatz schlage ich mal was anderes vor: AutoHotkey - Free Mouse and Keyboard Macro Program with Hotkeys and AutoText
Als Beispiel füge ich mal einen aktuellen Beitrag an. Das bezieht sich zwar "nur" auf Paste in die CMD, aber natürlich kannst du dann auch unterschiedliche Hotkeys mit anderen Befehlen / Befehlsabläufen definieren.

How to Enable CTRL+V Paste in the Windows Command Prompt


----------



## AllenShezar (19. Aug 2010)

eine andere moeglichkeit ist es eine .bat datei zu erzeugen und die benoetigten befehle einzufuegen.
dann nur noch doppelklick und alles ist fertig.

mfg  allen


----------



## maki (19. Aug 2010)

moloch hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> ich arbeite mit Windows 7. Ich nutze täglich die cmd.exe um z. B. Maven Build Befehle auszuführen. Jetzt ist es sehr nervig jeden Tag die gleichen Befehle einzutippen, weil leider merkt sich die cmd.exe von windows da nichts, so wie die von Linux z. B. Hab dann mal die PowerCMD versucht. War schon besser aber erstmal nur Trial Version.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch einen Tip für ein nützliches Tool was die cmd ablöst und so einfache Dinge wie eingegebene Befehle von gestern und den letzten Pfad wo man stand merkt (freeware)?
> ...


MS bietet doch mittlerweile Powershell an...

Ansosnten: Wenn du Maven2 Builds anstösst, hast du ja wohl eine IDE?
Für Eclipse, Netbeans und IntelliJ gibt es sehr gute Maven2 Untestützung und keinen Grund mehr  Maven2 von der Kommandozeile aus aufzurufen.
Ausser natürlich, du editierst gar keine Sourcen sondern bist die Urlaubsvertretung für euren CI Server (Hudson, etc. pp.)


----------

